# Dragonfly Emerger 16 Chronicles



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

Got out for a quick trip in Tampa bay with my buddy Frank.

He doesn't really do much fishing other than bass fishing from the shore.  Living so close to redfish country I decided to show him a couple things about his backyard.  

Since Frank had never fished in salt water before, I wanted to show him a good day.  Unfortunately we couldn't get a trout to stay on the line... but the redfish and snook he caught were beauties...



















Here is his biggest red of the day at 28"










Next it was time to look for a snook and this is where Frank really got lucky.  Chances are that he will not be catching a snook like this again in tampa, especially on a jig.  She was a smidge over 36" and put on quite a show.










This pic doesn't do the fish justice because frank is a big dude, but she was a chunky beauty.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Great guiding. He'll be hooked now.


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you sir. 

I am not a guide as I don't like to mix my hobbies with work


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome fish love the water shot of the snook!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice work…that Snook head shot looks prehistoric!


----------

